# I decided I want to compete with the big boys in jetting!



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

So I got me a tow behind jetter.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that a lift gate?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> So I got me a tow behind jetter.
> 
> View attachment 32880


OMG dude! That's funny


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> is that a lift gate?


500 lbs capacity cargo carrier with a fold down ramp.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> 500 lbs capacity cargo carrier with a fold down ramp.
> 
> View attachment 32881


That is a great idea


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Frees up room in my truck.
Let's see how long it lasts though.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That machine wouldn't last 5 minutes around here before someone was rolling it down the street.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro has a great point. Maybe a fuggetaboutit lock around the hitch and chained to the frame?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Drain Pro has a great point. Maybe a fuggetaboutit lock around the hitch and chained to the frame?


And a cage welded around it


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I did a camera inspection job yesterday in East LA and was in the front yard the whole time, so the truck was in my site the whole time. Even so, I kept getting up and looking at the back to make sure no one was trying to get at it. I haven't locked it down yet but will do that before I take it back out next week.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> That machine wouldn't last 5 minutes around here before someone was rolling it down the street.


Was thinking the same thing.

5 minute stop at a supply house here, and it would long gone.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I get nervous leaving my van doors unlocked and this guy leaves several thousand sitting on the bumper of his rig hahaha. you must have large cajone's my friend


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> And a cage welded around it


........ with a pit bull inside


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> I get nervous leaving my van doors unlocked and this guy leaves several thousand sitting on the bumper of his rig hahaha. you must have large cajone's my friend











Something like that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I did a camera inspection job yesterday in East LA and was in the front yard the whole time, so the truck was in my site the whole time. Even so, I kept getting up and looking at the back to make sure no one was trying to get at it. I haven't locked it down yet but will do that before I take it back out next week.


I know what you mean. I did a sewer repair in East La years ago. I was in the hole making the repair and they stole my shovel and chipping gun from right above me. I use to hire a helper just to sit in the car when I did service work out there. So I decided no more working in downtown LA or neighborhoods like that. The risk wasn't worth the reward.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back in the day I did work in places like that EAST L.A. and downtown on 
ALVARADO st. where you charge for two men one to watch your back and the 
truck while you did the plumbing job,


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

I used to wonder what it would be like to live and work in the big city. Then we vacationed in New York for a week and now I say "Thank God I live in Indiana." 

While it's not a common practice there are times we leave the doors open while inside the house with little to no fear of theft. Granted that happens mostly in the country.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back in the early 90's I had a commercial water heater change out on 
ALVARADO st left two trucks and men to do job, they called and told me that were getting problems with people on the street when I called the MGR. and told him why we were pulling off the job he promised us protection by a dozen guys just off the road from EL SALVADOR no more problems on that job, :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sierra, those portable jetter a work well? I haven't used one. I have only seen the big US Jetter type tow behind style. I've been thinking if getting one (portable) or building one. We run into some serious roots here in Atlanta. I bought one of those clog hog hoses that hook up to a homeowner style pressure washer and was fairly impressed. I immagine that the higher pressure and flow rate would add some cutting power.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It handles roots in up to 6" pipe fine. 9 gpm 4000 psi.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumtastic, refer your jetting to me until you buy a real jetter. I bought a Mongoose instead of the US Jetter, same size of jetter though. We are in Atlanta.

David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> It handles roots in up to 6" pipe fine. 9 gpm 4000 psi.


I've cleaned 8" with the same machine. Used RR it did it just as fast as I can do 6"


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've cleaned 8" with the same machine. Used RR it did it just as fast as I can do 6"


I never see 8" out here on residential.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Plumtastic, refer your jetting to me until you buy a real jetter. I bought a Mongoose instead of the US Jetter, same size of jetter though. We are in Atlanta.
> 
> David


What's the name of your company. I'll definately send the jetting work your way.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> What's the name of your company. I'll definately send the jetting work your way.


Pm'ing you my contact info now. 

David


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> It handles roots in up to 6" pipe fine. 9 gpm 4000 psi.


Yes it does. I can go 18gpm 4k but find myself using my 3/8 hose the most. Which is aprox 10gpm. Usually cuz I don't want to blow sewage all over walls. What I have found using my jetter over the past year is 9gpm 4k will geterdone for almost all residential with the right nozzels and skills.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just in my short time jetting with my machine I've felt that 9 to 12 gpm would be ideal to handle anything residential unless you're descaling cast iron.


----------

